# Chanel Interlocking 'Double C' Earrings - Hot or Not?



## Bec688 (Mar 30, 2009)

Chanel Interlocking 'Double C' Earrings







Thoughts ladies? I personally love them, I think they're cute, like tiffanys bracelets, these are another deisgner item that has become a bit of a 'cult' piece and you can find fakes of them left, right and centre.

Would you sport such a recognisable designer item?


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 30, 2009)

those are adorable! I do think though, that you're right about fakes.

Kind of how I feel about Louis Vuitton. So many people have fakes, that when I see one, I assume it's a fake without even really knowing. So instead of looking expensive and classy, it seems somewhat cheap instead.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Karren (Mar 30, 2009)

I like them!! And I'd probably wear fakes... They'd match my knock-off CC necklace!! I'm into knock-offs! Lol.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 30, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean Rosie. I have a louis vuitton handbag that my ex bought me, it's real and everytime I use it, I always get asked "OMG is it real!?" or "That's one of the best fakes I have ever seen!" It's completely lost it's appeal.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 30, 2009)

overrated IMO


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 30, 2009)

I think they're cute but I couldn't see myself wearing them.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 30, 2009)

i think they're gorgeous. they're so classic!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2009)

Classic item, you can't go wrong with those, but i wouldn't wear them myself.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 30, 2009)

I think they're cute and they look nice on other people but I wouldn't wear them myself.


----------



## tika (Mar 30, 2009)

Cute and classic. I'd wear them if they were a gift, but I wouldn't buy them for myself.


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2009)

I want those sooo bad. I bought the Tiffany charm bracelet for myself cause I had wanted one for AGES, so I figured I should give into tempation. I knew I would love it forever and wear it a lot.

I wonder how much those Chanel earrings are, but IÂ´m guessing more expensive than the Tiffany bracelet. Off to google....


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want those sooo bad. I bought the Tiffany charm bracelet for myself cause I had wanted one for AGES, so I figured I should give into tempation. I knew I would love it forever and wear it a lot. 
I wonder how much those Chanel earrings are, but IÂ´m guessing more expensive than the Tiffany bracelet. Off to google....





I know in Australia they're $269, so they'd be a LOT less in the US. They're only swarovski crystals as they're from the Chanel 'costume jewellery' range.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes I like them and I'd wear them but I would not part with $269 for them


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 1, 2009)

Haha Anthea, I have them in the small size, I'd like the medium as well, slightly bigger bling


----------



## Roxie (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know... I don't know about wearing Cs... I don't like to wear brands, I think... I guess if I wore them to places where being better and designer brands mattered, then yeah, I'd probably feel different about them... they're not me.


----------



## LadyRachel (Apr 1, 2009)

very cute. not too big, but still bright and stunning.


----------



## Bec688 (May 4, 2009)

True that, though I have seen some excellent fakes too.


----------



## pinksugar (May 4, 2009)

ptch, I wouldn't pay that much for swarovski! but they are cute!


----------



## Ozee (May 4, 2009)

they are very cute i would wear them, don't thinki would buy them for myself....after all isn't that what husband is for??lol


----------



## Bec688 (May 4, 2009)

lol B2, if I had one of those magical creatures... then I'd be set, til then, gifting myself will have to do lol


----------



## Ozee (May 4, 2009)

Would you like mine? You can have a trail run






(just dont try to find me when your time is up! lol)


----------



## McRubel (May 4, 2009)

I don't like the idea of paying big money basically to advertise for the company. So I'd pass.


----------



## mayzilou (Oct 2, 2009)

I love them and I have a pair and always get compliments I think they were $240


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 20, 2009)

200 quid for a pair of earrings, some people have money to burn *jealous lol*


----------



## mayzilou (Oct 20, 2009)

They were a gift for a special occasion, and I had wanted them for like a year ...lol


----------



## doodlet (Oct 26, 2009)

They are really cute and adorable! I think it should be a staple on everyone's accessory box!



But, of course, there are some who would definitely look good in it and some don't..


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

They have become a high shcool fad accessory yet are still eye catching if authentic not $1.99 reflective plastic.


----------



## knickers13 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd wear them if they were a present but I don't think I could part with that amount of money for them. I'd rather spend it on makeup!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 9, 2009)

I saw a girl wearing plastic ones - she must have been all of 18.

Maybe the authentic Chanel earings look nice. But the cheap plastic ones - not so much.


----------



## Darla (Nov 9, 2009)

the real problem is with all the fakes it diminishes all perceived value that the Chanel look is supposed to be about. I think that is always the problem when the brand is all about status and image rather than real value. The perfect analogy is someone who has a Kia and proceeds to put a 3 pointed Mercedes star on the front of it. Question is did the Chanel brand ever mean it was really worth it or is it just about the perceived image of the brand?


----------



## leiliyah (Apr 11, 2010)

I love them! I'd never wear knockoffs though - ugh.


----------



## piegirl (Apr 11, 2010)

They're cute, but I'm more into coconut earrings &amp; tacky cartoon character earrings.


----------

